# weed killer -how long before I can return to my paddock



## cellie (7 April 2009)

2 questions 
1.how long before I can return to paddock after  fertilising. 2.weed killing is due in May how long again thanks


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 April 2009)

I have no idea - our YO/farmer uses horse friendly stuff (and sheep) so ours never have to come off their fields. Sorry that is no help to you.


----------



## Tia (7 April 2009)

Depends on what you use.  If you are using a pelleted chemical fertiliser then generally it is fine to put horses back into fields after a good rain.  I tend to leave it till it has rained 3 times, or 10 days, whichever is sooner. 

If you are using a liquid chemical fertiliser then after 1 rain is normally fine. 

With the weedkilling - totally depends on what weedkiller you are using.


----------



## cellie (7 April 2009)

I know its a good thing when yo looks after paddocks but we havent  got any weeds  .Farmer does weed killing and he says 2 weeks.
10 days on thursday so I can move back to my paddocks until weed kill thanks


----------



## cellie (7 April 2009)

Now im envious  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 fed up with going up yard  3 times a day so they can have 4 hours each turnout .Weather is so nice as well.


----------



## Patches (7 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I know its a good thing when yo looks after paddocks but we havent  got any weeds  .Farmer does weed killing and he says 2 weeks.
10 days on thursday so I can move back to my paddocks until weed kill thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

....but isn't that why you've got no weeds?

We bag muck our fields and technically you can graze on them whilst it's being done. However, I never do. It can, in some instances, burn their noses a touch so I always have mine done before I graze it for summer. 

Weedkilling, as Tia says, depends totally on what you use.

I believe if they use Round-up you can graze the next day. However, Round-up is pretty useless as it kills everything....including the grass.

Dockstar/Doxstar (I never can remember how it's spelt) requires stock to be removed for 14 days.

I can't remember the lettering of the one we tend to use on nettles/thistles blah blah but that needs them keeping off for 7 days (I tend to go for 10 though because I'm over cautious)

A well fertlised field generally sees few weeds as the grass comes through nice and early to choke them before they get a chance to get going.


----------



## Bedlam (8 April 2009)

I use Grazon (sp?) but still leave it for a month before I put the horses back - but then I have an established rotation plan and have other paddocks to use.


----------

